# How long do fresh fillets keep in the fridge?



## JD7.62

I have some pomp fillets I caught Tuesday in the fridge. I rinsed the fillets and pat dried them with paper towels and then wrapped two at a time real tight in plastic wrap. How long will they keep? I usually eat my fish with in a day of capture but it looks like I wont be able to get to them until tomorrow, will they be good still?


----------



## SaltAddict

Probably.. always cover fish in ice if you refridgerate. Do not allow to sit in water. Keep in a strainer with catch pan under it. Add ice/empty catch pan as needed.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

They should be fine. Just make sure all the air is out of the bag.


----------



## Instant Karma

I never keep fish in fridge unless it is on ice. You will be amazed how much difference it makes. Some species will keep longer than others.

For me if it can't pass the smell test it becomes cat food.


----------



## MrFish

> For me if it can't pass the smell test it becomes cat food.


Yep. You can smell it if it's questionable or bad.


----------



## Chris V

I'll keep them in fridge for 6-7 days. After that I freeze, unless at that point they smell funny and then go in the trash.


----------



## Orion45

SaltAddict said:


> Probably.. always cover fish in ice if you refridgerate. Do not allow to sit in water. Keep in a strainer with catch pan under it. Add ice/empty catch pan as needed.


+1 Also works with fresh raw shrimp, if you want to eat it the next few days.


----------



## screwballl

Typically we use/eat the fish within 3 days of being refrigerated, if we know we will not use them within 3 days, we put them in a little water and ziploc freezer bag, and freeze them (with plenty of room for freezing expansion).


----------



## fishboy292

One of the primary things that age fish is exposure to oxygen. Works well to keep the fish whole(gutted) and packed well on ice until near time for your cooking. If you fillet them keep in a ziploc with all air and water/blood drained out. The least exposure to air the better. 
Often eat fish 7 days plus after catch if properly kept. Well except for mullet of course, which is out of the water and into the pan. 
And always, the nose knows...


----------



## billfishintimecg

Last longer if you keep it on ice, not in the fridge.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Smell test....


----------



## Nitzey

As many people have said, keep the fish on ice, 32°F. White fish, like pompano, will not be oxidized as easily as say bluefish. We bought a new refrigerator, and it is at 35° instead of 45°. Everything lasts longer.


----------



## jjam

The consensus support on ice and I agree with this but recently I place filet's in a bowl with fresh milk and seal. I'll replace milk with fresh milk ea day until all filet's are gone as I fry up some every day up to five days til gone.

I was told that the milk decreases acid that spoils the fish...not sure about the chemistry but works for me.

If holding up to six months, I'll pat dry with paper towels and vacuum seal. Thaw & soak in milk for a few hours before frying...takes the smell right out and fish taste fresh.

Jimmy


----------



## jjam

Nitzey said:


> As many people have said, keep the fish on ice, 32°F. White fish, like pompano, will not be oxidized as easily as say bluefish. We bought a new refrigerator, and it is at 35° instead of 45°. Everything lasts longer.


FYI, 

your frig should be below 40 F at all times to ensure food safety, 35 F even better but anything above 40 F your inviting in FBI (Food Born Illness)

Jimmy


----------



## Starlifter

I invested in a Food Saver vacuum sealer to lengthen the time I can store fish, for this very reason. Though I've noticed that between 5-7 days is the maximum time I'll keep fillets in the fridge before eating or freezing.

Also, I too agree if raw meat stored in a fridge doesn't smell fresh (has a little funk) then I'm not taking any chances eating it.


----------

